# Sports: Play Ball! (Again).



## photoflyer (Mar 6, 2021)

Some of you have had a chance to shoot sports again.  I have not but today I went to GWU's Baseball Stadium and, from a grassy knoll outside the park and about 100 yards from home plate, shot a few photos.

If you haven't yet, you'll be out there soon.


----------



## jcdeboever (Mar 6, 2021)

Nice. I can't wait to go to a game.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

I've never been to a baseball game.  Dunno if it's even played to any level over here.  No 3 for me for the positioning of the ball.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 7, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I've never been to a baseball game. Dunno if it's even played to any level over here. No 3 for me for the positioning of the ball.



Funny because I've seen a fair amount of Cricket and took some Brits to a Baseball game.   They both have bats, balls, runs, innings etc.  And are completely different.  It was fun trying to explain it to them.  In the end, they are both an excuse to get outside and enjoy a beautiful day.


----------



## Space Face (Mar 7, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> Space Face said:
> 
> 
> > I've never been to a baseball game. Dunno if it's even played to any level over here. No 3 for me for the positioning of the ball.
> ...



I think Baseball would be a bit more exciting than Cricket, especially the 5 day Test matches.  Cricket, while it is reasonable popular up here in Scotland, it's certainly not revered as it is south of the border.  It's the quintessential English pastime I think


----------



## K9Kirk (Mar 7, 2021)

Nice set. I keep telling a particular friend that going somewhere, anywhere, is better than sitting in front of the dumb TV and hoping it excites you in some way.


----------



## ac12 (Mar 9, 2021)

Great shots.
I like #3.   I also like both runner to first shots.

I get to shoot baseball at the end of the month, and softball mid-April.  Looking forward to it.
Hope I can do as well.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 9, 2021)

ac12 said:


> I get to shoot baseball at the end of the month, and softball mid-April.



Hopefully you can get closer.  This game was closed to everyone so I stood just outside the stadium.  There were a few diehard parents along the fence as well.    At least they're playing.


----------



## ac12 (Mar 9, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> ac12 said:
> 
> 
> > I get to shoot baseball at the end of the month, and softball mid-April.
> ...



Since I am shooting for the Athletic Director this year, I can get closer, to shoot infield.
One of the regular positions that I rotate to, is at the outfield fence at the right foul line, so that I can shoot the runner to first, similar to your shots.  And that is a rather long shot.  315 feet to home plate, according to the sign on the outfield fence.  So about as far as you were.

I think the state has recently loosened the spectator rule, so "some" spectators can now attend.  But the schools have to figure out how to manage that, and keep the occupancy below the max allowed.


----------



## apk reach (Mar 10, 2021)

Play sonyliv mod apk & Apps and Games


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 10, 2021)

ac12 said:


> And that is a rather long shot. 315 feet to home plate, according to the sign on the outfield fence. So about as far as you were.



I did shoot that with 800mm.   It is great that you have access through the AD.  It is rewarding to know that these kids will cherish some of your shots for a lifetime.    I would like to roam a bit and shoot better angles but that spot - never used it before - will actually work well if I bring a step stool next time.


----------

